# My tegu growth (pics)



## Leonidas21 (May 15, 2009)

Not growing they way I would like him to but yeah here is my tegu


Here he is. Pictures taken at January 13, 2008.













February 21, 2008






April 05, 2009






And today May 15 here he is





A look at his jowls





Not that much growth. :roll:


----------



## VenomVipe (May 15, 2009)

What r u taking about? That growth would be overwhelming to LOL. Nah, seriosly that thats awesome.


----------



## reptilerookie (May 15, 2009)

yeah it really is great how often do u feed him twice a day


----------



## reptilerookie (May 15, 2009)

how long is he


----------



## Leonidas21 (May 15, 2009)

He is only 30 inchs long. I feed him twice a day he eats like a pig 8)


----------



## ierowe (May 16, 2009)

Awesome looking tegu! I hope mine looks that nice. Where is Cali are you?


----------



## Leonidas21 (May 16, 2009)

Covina Cali.


----------



## ierowe (May 16, 2009)

Well then Howdy neighbor.


----------



## Leonidas21 (May 16, 2009)

Haha howdy


----------



## VARNYARD (May 17, 2009)

He is looking great, he is showing some really nice colors.


----------



## Leonidas21 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Bobby know any ways too beef him up?


----------



## k412 (May 18, 2009)

He is a handsome fella. Great pictures too. :-D


----------

